# screen resolutions keep changing to 480i



## furjaw (Jul 29, 2007)

On my HR20-700, the screen resolutions keep changing to 480i. 
I have a 1080P TV.
I go through and check all of the resolutions,
but a day or 2 later it goes back to 480i only.
I can tell by the screen saver - the rectangle grows larger when it nears the edges of the screen when in 480i mode.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Try turning native to "off" and uncheck all resolutions except 1080i and 1080P.

Also make sure you don't hold down the exit button as it reverts to 480i upon doing so in order to export the guide overlay for those also using the composite outputs (even though you may not have anything connected to them).


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I got into this boondogle yesterday when I noticed that 1080i was unchecked after the latest Ox66d download. I checked it, and it went through the business to verify 1080i worked, but returned to 480p and wouldn't allow 1080i after that - only 480p when the EXIT button was held down (the message changed but the resolution didn't).

I fixed it by holding down the EXIT button until my receiver gave me the message that I had "returned to my HD setting" (the receiver didn't because it was still outputting a 480p signal), and then manually used the front panel resolution button to switch to 1080i. After that, the EXIT button worked like it was supposed to.

Now the receiver settings still shows _only_ the 480p check box, checked (under video resolutions), but I'm leaving that alone!!!!


----------

